# Olcott NY salmon



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a few open spots still available the first week of August. Contact me for details.


----------



## Dansdad (Aug 25, 2018)

Hookedup330 said:


> I have a few open spots still available the first week of August. Contact me for details.


I may be interested. Do you have a website?


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aug 6,7,8 is all that's available yet.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

how has fishing been


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Fishing has been really good so far this year. I personally have not fished there yet this year but stay in contact with the other Charters I know out there. Finishing up my last walleye charters next week and heading out there.


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

Went yesterday 7 rods 4 hours 2 small ones.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

The fishing has been really slow on the west end for the last week or so. Hopefully it will pickup in a week or two. The east end is on fire.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

hope so, I'll be there July 10-20


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Still lots of debris floating out in the lake, take it slow. I hit a submerged tree a few weeks back, finally got the props swapped out this week. Thought we’d stay and fish all week but after one day of slow fishing decided to come home instead. Only managed a few fish. Everyone I’ve talked to have been struggling as well. It will pick back up, just give it a week or two.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

going again in August 10-24, should get something going


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

As Decoy Hound says,there is a lot of debris floating around and the high water level is really something. There are a lot of submerged docks and other docks have been raised by using stacks of pallets topped off with plywood to make them usable. The water level is unbelievable. Hope the fishing improves soon. I guess that's why it's called fishing.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Still have the afternoon of the 6th open and all day the 7th. Fishing did slow down for a few weeks but has really picked up the last week. Lots of 15-26lbs fish with a few bigger then that. Plus all the Steelhead you want.


----------

